# What to do with my Spring Turkey breast.



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Well I have to tell ya I figured it out.. The first one I brined and wrapped it with bacon and smoked it.. That was great. But the second one I had no idea what to do with it. I ended up making Honey BBQ Jerky with it for New Years Eve.. I tell ya it almost didn't make it. 3 1/2lb. breast almost GONE.


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking how did you make it?


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Marinade Ingredients: 
3/4 c. honey
1/2 c. ketchup (I recommend cutting the ketchup in half)
1/4 c. butter (1/2 stick)
1 Tbsp. vinegar
2 tsp. dijon style mustard
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 clove garlic, put through a press
chili powder optional, use to taste

Directions: 
1. Slice meat in thin strips.
2. In a bowl, combine all ingredients of marinade and mix well.
3. Simmer ingredients for about five minutes. Let cool.
4. Place meat 3-4 layers deep in container, spooning sauce mixture over each layer.
5. Cover tightly and marinate 24 hours in the refrigerator, stirring occasionally.
6. Cook in oven at 200.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

harrisonhunter said:


> Well I have to tell ya I figured it out.. The first one I brined and wrapped it with bacon and smoked it.. That was great. But the second one I had no idea what to do with it. I ended up making Honey BBQ Jerky with it for New Years Eve.. I tell ya it almost didn't make it. 3 1/2lb. breast almost GONE.


Funny you posted this, Before I sat done to get online here for awhile this morning I made some coffee and took last springs turkey breast out of the freezer to thaw so I can make jerky out of it on the smoker tomorrow. Going to use a packaged brine, but yours looks good also. I have a turkey breast still in the freezer from a fall bird. May use it on that one.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

That's about all I do with mine anymore.....turkey jerky is hard to beat!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

You guys just inspired me!

One finger at a time .....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I used Hi Mountain brine and smoked my last breast a week ago and just savored the last few pieces today.:corkysm55 It was delicious!


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks I'll give that a try this weekend...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Strip- Shore Lunch Cajun, Deep Fry


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Strip- Shore Lunch Cajun, Deep Fry


Thats one of my favorites too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My kids always want it done in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup served over rice. There is nothing left when they get done with it.


----------



## Cutty (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the recipe. I used this to make some pheasant jerky. First time ever trying to make jerky and it turned out great. Very easy too. I cooked it for about 3 hours and that seemed to be the right amount of time for the thickness I cut the strips.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

